# n scale gravel pit theme from new railroadist.



## lilsparrow

Im trying to figure out a layout for a gravel pit theme mounted on a door and have never done anything with trains before. This will be my first attempt. Im a very artistic type person but no nothing about modle trains. I have just purchased an n scale train and want to really detail my layout. I will be building from the door up. Can some one help me with many ideas? My boyfriend is into o scale trains but everytime I ask him he gets agrevated, so I guess Im on my own. Sooo, I'm reaching out to all of you for ideas from building from the ground up. Please help.....I dont know anything. Im working with a 6' by 32" area. I thought I could even build a little lower shelf that is the gravel pit and incline up to the door with some hills to go around on the main platform. Thanks for any answeres. lilsparrow


----------



## sawgunner

If you want to base off a prototype do a search for New Hampshire Northcoast. Also you mentioned elevation you will need to make a rise from wood to get up there or possibly use foam. Just make sure it's not to steep


----------



## tjcruiser

Sparrow,

If you're new to model trains, I suggest you poke around the Nat'l Model RR Assoc (NMRA) website a bit, especially their beginner guide ... good info on layout design, benchwork construction, control systems, etc. ...

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/ menu on right hand side.

As far as gravel pit layout is concerned, you'll really only be limitted by your imagination. We have guys here who have done quarries, gravel piles with excavators, etc. Several companies make "scaled" gravel -- or "ballast" -- the name we give to the small rocks that get poured around RR ties/track. Woodland Scenics is one of the major mfrs ... you can poke around their website (including tutorial vids) for the various scenery products they offer. Sold online or at many hobby stores ...

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/?gclid=COvOrdiq9K4CFWwGRQod-lSHJA

Enjoy the ride!

TJ


----------



## sstlaure

Well....Here's Glacier Gravel mine as installed on my old layout....





























And here's that same building moved onto my new layout (still have to lay the plaster, etc to form the walls of the pit....the toolbox in the pics is sitting in the pit) The conveyor will go down into the pit as it did on the old layout.

My kids like to play with the construction vehicles so i wanted to have roads, etc into the put to let them play.


----------



## Carl

Super modeling of a working pit


----------



## Travisfromne

nice imagination, I am amazed.


----------

